# Road Sign



## debodun (Jul 24, 2014)

Maybe they should rename this John Bobbitt Road?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2014)

Ouch !!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2014)

...from the little old drunken signmaker!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...from the little old drunken signmaker!



    :goodjob:


----------



## MrJim (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2014)

Most stolen sign in PA.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 28, 2014)

never ran across this one, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 28, 2014)

Omygosh pappy lmao!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

View attachment 9730


----------



## Ina (Sep 18, 2014)

AprilT, That one way to cut down the population. :lofl:


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

Ina said:


> AprilT, That one way to cut down the population. :lofl:



Very true, I love that sign, it makes me laugh and gives me nightmares at the same time.  ha, ha, ha.  I'll take my risk and move to the center of the road.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Most stolen sign in PA.



I might be up for a trip soon.    j/k


----------

